# Good Friday Watch



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well as it`s going to be a special Friday so I`ll wear a special watch









*RLT 17, Unitas 6498, 17 jewel manual wind movement*


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

This one right now.........










but tomoorw this one......out in the garden










Happy Easter..............

Best regards David


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Buran Moon Phase Chrono today:


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Wearing my 'Railmaster' today.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

6105 I think...


----------



## MikeM (Jun 21, 2003)

Another Special one for me.










Happy Easter everyone

MikeM


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Back to this beauty!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This one today..

Its also a repeater.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Porsche Design by Orfina


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Wearing this "oldie", an Elgin from around 1920's ( I think...!







- the movement is from 1914, but the case might be a little later. Not uncommon in those days ).










Knut


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

knuteols said:


> Wearing this "oldie", an Elgin from around 1920's ( I think...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Knut!


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

Still this puppy for me. Switched to a Nato strap, looks better methinks. Not got round to photo yet. Waiting for the Bomber Command from Hakim, might change over then. Can't believe how often you guys change your watches.

Happy Easter

Maseman


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Todays watch

Martin


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Picnic by the river today wearing this, I dare hardly believe winter has gone.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I love that Elgin Knut









:tongue:


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Well I put this on with the expectation of doing some garden work, but it's hissing down with rain - bank holiday weather


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

This today







Hope everybody is having Easter fun


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

im not religious in any way so im renaming today 'funky friday' in honour of this watch and its brothers


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Not afraid to break all the boundaries of good taste in leather and stainless steel apparel -










Just the thing for wearing down the S&M club tonite.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

wearing my Christopher Ward Malvern auto..


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

makky said:


> Just the thing for wearing down the S&M club tonite.


I'm your gimp on this one














.

Nice studs







.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

jasonm said:


> I love that Elgin Knut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jason! It's a good runner but kinda "fragile" - I really don't want to bump it into something...









Knut


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Vigilante said:


> wearing my Christopher Ward Malvern auto..


Welcome to the forum







.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Wearing my *Sinn Flieger 356 II* again today


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Lovely Sinn. Giving my latest a run out today.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just changed to this as off out for some beers


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Having a break at work now & wearing this....

*Poljot Aviator Chronograph, cal3133 23 Jewels.*


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

This for me today............










As a general question to those who are already in the know..........Can you give me please some idea as to how accurate the RLT 11 should be.............I think mine is gaining a bit too much!


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Bareges said:


> This for me today............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine gains a bit too - about 30 secs per day. I don't think it has been worn much prior to me getting it, so may need a month or two to settle down before I see about getting it regulated. I'm sure the ETA2824-2 movement is potentially capable of being regulated to within 2 or 3 secs per day.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

All the RLT 11's were tested and were within 5 seconds when they left here from new.

A gain of 30 seconds is too much and something as small as a magnetised springbar can make a difference.

How old are they now, two years ? I cannot remember.







Old age getting to me.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Hotmog and Roy,

Thank you both I will let mine run for a month or so without re-setting it andsee what the difference really is.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

If it is still a long way out then I'll gladly have a look at it for you.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Roy said:


> If it is still a long way out then I'll gladly have a look at it for you.


Roy,

Thank you


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Roy said:


> If it is still a long way out then I'll gladly have a look at it for you.


Thanks for the offer from me too, Roy. I've only had mine for a week (an exchange with Badger), but from the almost mint condition it was in I don't think it can have been worn very much, although I've no idea whether it might have been exposed to a strong magnetic field at some point. I'll give it another month or so to settle down and then get back to you. Cheers.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Vigilante said:


> wearing my Christopher Ward Malvern auto..


Welcome to







Vig' Just been looking at those, very nice indeed, I like his ethic about making good watches at affordable prices, reminds me of someone


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi

hasd to go into work at 3 o'cock this morning, knackered as a result, but have had this 'freebie' on for the last few days, it's really nice









citizen eco-drive.










regards, john.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

has been this one today and most of the week as well as a new sekonda which will post pics of later,this pic at 400mph ish 5000feet on way to france,can you hear the missus saying "you sad ******,why you taking pics of your wrist"


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

BLOODY WOMEN JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND- do they thorpey????

john









btw, no offence to yourself katt (joli)


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

thorpey69 said:


> has been this one today and most of the week as well as a new sekonda which will post pics of later,this pic at 400mph ish 5000feet on way to france,can you hear the missus saying "you sad ******,why you taking pics of your wrist"


And a nice pic too! Well done thorpey.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roger said:


> This one today..
> 
> Its also a repeater.


Still enjoying it then Roger?


----------

